# First (self-proclaimed) successful Brisket!



## chuckwagn (Oct 30, 2020)

16 hours in the rain...was well worth it!
12 lb. Prime packer, Injected with beef broth, dusted w Killer Hogs TX Brisket Rub, Camp Chef Woodwind at 225 degrees using Pit Boss Hickory pellets for 12 hours and I.T. 165, wrapped in butcher paper and into oven for 4 hours at 300 degrees, rested for one hour.
Great bark, smoke ring and deliciously tender.
Thanks Goes out to all my smokin’ buddies on the forum for great directions!


----------



## tag0401 (Oct 30, 2020)

Good looking brisket!  
Adam


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 30, 2020)

Looks good. I bet it was tasty


----------



## chuckwagn (Oct 31, 2020)

tag0401 said:


> Good looking brisket!
> Adam


Thanks Adam... we enjoyed it. Adding it to Beef Barley Soup today.


----------



## chuckwagn (Oct 31, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks good. I bet it was tasty


Thanks Jcam. Yes, it was. Patience was a virtue... and worth it.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 31, 2020)

Feels great when it comes out like you want it.  Nice cook.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 31, 2020)

Gorgeous!
Jim


----------



## chuckwagn (Oct 31, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Feels great when it comes out like you want it.  Nice cook.


You are so right! Thx Brian


----------



## chuckwagn (Oct 31, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Gorgeous!
> Jim


Thx Jim


----------

